# Animatrix Soundtrack



## SNiPerWolF (May 22, 2010)

hmmm has anyone actually listen to it? i think its very good..

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Animatrix:_The_Album

its a great thing to chill out and listen to


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (May 23, 2010)

I have the remix of Supermoves, but nothing else.


----------

